# Do it yourself?



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Nope, you aren't kidding yourself! It can be done! I had no experience when I started clipping Kodi. I started with his face/feet/tail though, and not his whole body. Now I do most of my grooming myself. I do have a groomer who does them occasionally, when I don't have time, or I get in over my head! She knows I clip them myself and is willing to work with me. I've messed up a few times, and then you just cut them a little shorter!! The best thing with poodle hair... it grows!!!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm a beginner with grooming at home. In fact I just clipped my first FFF this weekend and I can honestly say, it went pretty well! Ruby was a gem considering, she had to put up with me being so slow! And I'm here to tell you, the grooming table makes ALL the difference!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think there are lots of us on here who clip our own dogs - I do it very amateurishly at the moment, but am definitely improving. There are a number of threads with good advice on equipment (although you may want to borrow some clippers and have a go before investing too heavily). I have just ordered the bible of poodle grooming - Shirlee Kalstone's New Complete Poodle Clipping and Grooming - which has been highly recommended on here. The key, from my very limited experience, is to keep your dog well brushed and combed, so the coat is mat-free, and to bath and straighten the hair as much as possible before clipping. Then work on the principle that (a) it is a lot easier to take a bit more off than to glue it back on, and (b) it is hair - it will grow back!


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

I groom my dogs myself. We used to take them to get them professionally done every once and a while but it deff. saves you money doing it yourself. Poodle hair keep growing though!! So if you mess up you can easily fix it. You have the next 12-15(guessing) years to practice!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

if your not sure of your ability- get the dog groomed professionally andthen maintain between. as your comfort level increases try stuff yourself. 

Really you can do decent looking clips with just clippers- set of combs (metal) nd then a pair of scissors for smoothing things out.. .


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

When i was grooming I gave lessons to some of my clients LOL! Just make sure you get a decent set of clippers... for a short trim you can just get a #10 blade for face and feet and tummy and a #4 or #5 blade for the body or my preference would be to use a clip on comb over the #10 blade for the body and legs. They come in sets so if you decide you want a bit longer or shorter you just change the clip on comb. The feet and head are the most tricky and you can get lots of good advice on how to do that here. If you dont want shaved feet the job is even easier... Most of all dont stress and have fun with your grooming... 

I forgot to mention.. the hard part about the clip on combs is that there cant be any knots in the coat for them to work.... 

Sherry


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

My 8-month-old mini has never been to a groomer. I have been doing it all myself. I am not a groomer and I had never clipped or shaved or scissored a dog before I got my mini, although I did bathe and dry a lot of dogs and cats when I worked in a veterinary hospital when I was in high school and college. I do think the bath and blowdry is a really key aspect to being able to groom the hair properly. 

I asked a lot of questions here, bought the poodle grooming book mentioned above and just jumped right into it. I am getting better and although his grooms don't look perfect, people who don't know any better ask if he's been professionally groomed, LOL. I find that every time I groom him I learn something via trial and error. I made him look really awful once, I cut his eats and top knot way too short, I nearly cried because he looked so bad, but a week later it looked slightly better and a month later it was all grown out again so I could start from scratch. 

Also, I have found that I really enjoy grooming him! It's hard, but it's also a fun challenge. In the beginning, I just figured I'd keep him shaved down for the ease of it, but I love his plush coat and I don't mind the extra time it takes to keep it longer.

Here are some pics of my pretty boy:


----------



## Jeken & Brasse (Jul 20, 2010)

I groom my dog my self and have always done. He might not look like a showdog, but I think its ok. Good luck! 


PA- Your poodle and grooming is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

well, my spoo baby has been professionally groomed since a baby and she now has an overly clipped tail like a lion tuft 

i hope to start learning some basics so i can start working her how i'd like her to look ... and then if i screw it up too much ... it grows back!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I groom both my poodles myself, and am self-taught 
I would love to take a few grooming courses, alas my work schedule does not allow for it.
Definietly get Shirley Kalstone's book, and personally I would invest in good equipment to start off with.
Good luck


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

I groom all 3 of my girls myself. For the longest time I just had my mini, and she just went to the groomer. Then I got my first standard and decided to start doing them myself. It's not as hard as you might think, plus I enjoy doing it! I do get compliments on how nice they look, and I even tend to agree now that I've been doing it for a couple of years. I bought good equipment, but it has paid for itself several times over now. Go for it!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I too have always groomed my own. When I went from one to three, I went shorter being they were in the water all summer. I lost my red boy, and now have a mini who I'd like to keep in a more full coat, but will just have to see what his personality is like. If he is a go-getter, and also likes to swim, not fair to have him in a coat that requires a lot of care.
First photo when they were all in a sort of puppy cut.
Then went to , not sure, Miami cut?
My Three on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

SnorPuddel said:


> I groom both my poodles myself, and am self-taught
> Definietly get Shirley Kalstone's book, and personally I would invest in good equipment to start off with.
> Good luck


^^Same for me^^ - Suri's breeder told me once that I have the knack for it. That blew my head up and I purchased good quality grooming tools and boy what a difference. I will use a groomer from time to time - I am still afraid to attempt a few cuts.

Spoowhisperer - you have lovely dogs. My goal will be 3 spoos someday, I cannot wait to get my white girl!


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

*Good clippers?*

Thanks for all the advice on grooming! What would you all consider a decent set of clippers? Do I need to go all out on the 200 dollar oster or andis or would a less expensive model work since I will be just grooming the one dog?


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

My two have never been to a real groomer either. I'm definitely not a professional, but I'm definitely better than I used to be. Also, I'll groom them, and then keep touching up for a week until I'm completely satisfied with it. I also learn something new every time I groom her. I'll try something and not like it, so I'll know what "not" to do next time. This month I saw a really cute bichon clipped in a way I've never tried before. Well, I tried it, and I definitely don't like it on my Cosita. Good thing it's just hair and will grow out! I really enjoy grooming them, and kind of look forward to when the hair is grown out enough to do it again!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Littleknitwit said:


> Thanks for all the advice on grooming! What would you all consider a decent set of clippers? Do I need to go all out on the 200 dollar oster or andis or would a less expensive model work since I will be just grooming the one dog?


Both my Wahl's cost around $ 100.00, I have a corded that I use for the body and the Arco Moser which is cordless and I use for FFT (it stays very cool). Clipper brands are a personal preference. I like the Wahls, started with Andis, but like the way Wahl feels in my hand, and you have to think about how they sit in your hand. I have no experience with the Oster's, I do know that the old Oster's are work horses and people love them, but I have heard many complaints about the newer Osters.


----------



## happyhaley (Apr 14, 2010)

I groom Sunny myself and it's not too hard especially if you just want short all over and a poof on the head and tail. I use a #10 on his face, feet, and base of his tail and a #4 or #5 everywhere else. The clipper I got was an Oster A5 1 speed because I wanted something that would never have to be replaced, maybe just repaired. I go my the motto "if you buy quality it only hurts once." I think it only cost around $100 plus a couple of blade at $30 each. I use scissors on his head and tail that I got at Sally Beauty Supply. Not bad scissors but after attending to the Nat'l Poodle Specialty in MD I'd like my next scissors to be from the Scissor Man, very nice scissors for a good price (some of them were only $30! and very smooth) -- no affiliation.

~Haley


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm self-taught, and groom my 3 Standards myself. I started with just FF&T between professional grooms with a cordless Wahl Arco, then started doing it all. The key to a nice groom is brushing, and, of course, getting the hair dried with a HV dryer.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I went to a show where all the big grooming equipemnt retailers had stands, and tried out the different clippers for how they felt in my hand - I was surprised at how much difference a small increase in weight etc made to the comfort of using them. I ended up choosing a more expensive set than I might otherwise have gone for, but there is not a huge difference between the prices here in the UK once you get up to even the semi-professional level, and I didn't want to have to buy again. I think it's worth handling them while they are running if you can - gives a much better idea of noise levels, and whether they fit your hand. Now I just need to track down a Mini Arco ... !


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

you & i are in the same boat!! i'm just starting, also. did FFT last week using my trainer's equipment. she said i'm a natural, lol. well...to be honest, it really felt GOOD. i just posted a thread asking about equipment advice....

this is really exciting, isn't it ??? 

i didn't know about that book. gonna order on amazon right now. 

need suggestions on tables. anyone know about tables?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I highly recommend the book Poodle Clipping And Grooming, The International Reference by Shirlee Kalston.It is a very detailed very in depth teaching tool on how to groom a poodle for the novice and experienced groomer as well. It lists blades to be used gives diagrams and photos of different clips and tells you how to care for your blades, your poodle coat from pet to show dog. 
It is hard cover and I advise all my puppy clients who want to learn to groom their poodle on their own to purchase this book,
You can get it on Amazon.com for a mere $20.00. If you order it from a book store expect to pay close to $40.00 for the hard cover. On line from Amazon you can get it much cheaper. Good luck and yes, you can definitely groom your own poodle and I know many people who became quite professional at it from novice stage when they began. LOL some of my clients even surpass my ability to groom my standards (only after they are cut down and finished, as I would never attempt to show groom on my own, I leave this to my handler). I only do pet grooming.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i have a question regarding the book: i went on amazon, there are 2, but none say "the new complete poodle clipping & grooming guide". there is one called "Poodle Clipping & Grooming: International Reference" (released nov 2000, price $20 avg). the other is "Complete Poodle Clipping & Grooming" (released nov 2001, price $40).

are either of these the right book? or should i be looking for THE NEW COMPLETE POODLE & GROOMING GUIDE ?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

are either of these the right book? or should i be looking for THE NEW COMPLETE POODLE & GROOMING GUIDE ?[/QUOTE]

Jessie: 
Get the NEW edition the latest one. It is hard cover and more detailed than the old one that Shirlee Kalston published. 
When you get on Amazon just look at the date of the latest edition and see if it is hard cover.. if it is this is the one you should get.
If you dont find it, then you can order it on line from a book store.
No one really purchases the OLD edition anymore. The new edition is what sells these days. I have the book and love it. Learnt alot from it and so do my clients.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Jessie's Mom said:


> i have a question regarding the book: i went on amazon, there are 2, but none say "the new complete poodle clipping & grooming guide". there is one called "Poodle Clipping & Grooming: International Reference" (released nov 2000, price $20 avg). the other is "Complete Poodle Clipping & Grooming" (released nov 2001, price $40).are either of these the right book? or should i be looking for THE NEW COMPLETE POODLE & GROOMING GUIDE ?


 The reason why one is $40.00 and the other only $20.00 is because the Latest edition (2001) is hard cover whereas the old edition is not.
Regardless of the price I would get only the new edition.
Hope this helps


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am very confused - I got the The New Complete Poodle Clipping and Grooming Book (Howell Reference Books) by Shirlee Kalstone - it is a hardback, published by Wiley in November 2000. It was less than $20 on Amazon.co.uk - copies are listed from under £10.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

ok - here's the final questions - SORRY - is it the red cover or the not red cover

:fish:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

This is the one I have:


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i ordered it!!! thank you all


----------

